# DistroKid and ISRC codes



## Gary Williamson (Mar 9, 2022)

No idea where to post this query but I'll ask here. Is there any benefit from getting your own ISRC codes rather than have DistroKid assign one when you upload? It's $95 to register to get your own unlimited codes but if there's really no benefit I will just let Distro assign them.


----------



## ceemusic (Mar 9, 2022)

I have my own but don't recall every paying to register them. Maybe that's changed in recent years?


----------



## Gary Williamson (Mar 9, 2022)

*Q. How much is the registration fee?*

There is a one-time $95 administrative fee for the allocation of a Registrant code, for which you can pay with a major credit card. Once you have this Registrant code there are no additional costs involved with assigning individual numbers, since this is something you administer. One Registrant code will allow you to assign up to 100,000 ISRCs per year and this Registrant code is yours for life.

This is the info on the ISRC website. Its a onetime fee for life.


----------



## ceemusic (Mar 9, 2022)

I never paid that 20 odd years ago. In that case I'd have DK assign them.


----------



## Gary Williamson (Mar 9, 2022)

ceemusic said:


> I never paid that 20 odd years ago. In that case I'd have DK assign them.


that was my plan, but thought I'd ask if there's any advantage assigning my own codes.


----------



## ceemusic (Mar 9, 2022)

If you're not a business with many clients or releasing as a smallish indie artist probably not. It's more about administration since the codes remain the same if/when you sell any rights to the song. Others here might have better info or more experience.


----------



## Polkasound (Mar 9, 2022)

Gary Williamson said:


> Is there any benefit from getting your own ISRC codes rather than have DistroKid assign one when you upload?


When you register with ISRC, you get your own unique five-character identifier prefix which you keep for life. The next seven numbers correspond to the year and chronological order of your releases. The only obscure benefit I can think of is that it can make it possible to figure what your songs' ISRC codes are without having to look them up. (I knew I'd be releasing hundreds of songs over my lifetime, so I chose to register.)


----------



## proggermusic (Mar 9, 2022)

I'm very, very glad I chose to register for my own ISRC prefix when I did. That was about ten years ago and I certainly don't notice that missing money today. I never have to worry about asking anyone else to make an ISRC code for anything I ever release ever again in my life. It's a nominal fee if you're planning on being a composer for any part of a career.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 9, 2022)

Is this useful to you? I'm in Canada, though.









Apply for an ISRC Code - CONNECT Music Licensing







connectmusic.ca





Here for USA, and they give contact for other countries or territories.






National Agency Contacts — International Standard Recording Code







isrc.ifpi.org


----------



## Byrial (Mar 13, 2022)

Gary Williamson said:


> thought I'd ask if there's any advantage assigning my own codes.


Hey Gary. Just to jump in on this part of your question. I don’t see any advantage per se from ISRC codes aquired from your own pile vs the ones you get assigned from any distribution company when you release music. Unless you plan on making your own label maybe and want the prefix. Cause even then you’d still work with a distributor and in turn get ISRC’s from their infinity stash if you wanted that, as you go.

@proggermusic .. what are the advantages to having your own pile of codes? How have you felt a difference vs just having them assigned as you release through your distributors? How do you see Gary benefiting? ) 

Best,


----------



## Gary Williamson (Mar 14, 2022)

I went ahead and registered for my own codes. $95 for a lifetime is doable, if it was $95 a year, no thanks, lol. this way I can assign and keep track of my own codes and also imbed them in the metadata in Wavelab pro before sending the track out.


----------



## ceemusic (Mar 21, 2022)

Gary Williamson said:


> I went ahead and registered for my own codes. $95 for a lifetime is doable, if it was $95 a year, no thanks, lol. this way I can assign and keep track of my own codes and also imbed them in the metadata in Wavelab pro before sending the track out.


Must be a new policy, as I said I don't recall paying anything.


----------



## Polkasound (Mar 21, 2022)

ceemusic said:


> Must be a new policy, as I said I don't recall paying anything.


They started charging new registrants around 10-15 years ago.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Jul 31, 2022)

This is a great thread!

Didn’t realize it was so easy to get your own ISRC codes independent of distribution.

Earlier this year, I considered starting a boutique classical distribution company, because releasing classical music to streaming platforms, for some reason, in 2022, is a *GARGANTUAN* pain in the ass. There are options like SonoSuite to help manage data and reporting and assigning ISRCs in bulk (it’s expensive tho, built for indie labels). It would help bypass a lot of the ridiculousness. Having direct control over YouTube Content ID and not some third party would be great as well, especially if you do a lot of music licensing.

After getting your own ISRCs independently, you could work with a company like Audio Salad or others to manage Content ID on your own, without having to email back and forth with 10 people to get something resolved.

In any case, I think you did the right thing @Gary Williamson, you’ve got better future options now, I’m a bit jealous!

*edit: getting your own ISRCs would allow you to submit work (reliably) to your P.R.O. _without _having it distributed to Spotify, Apple, etc.. there's great appeal in that as well!


----------



## Byrial (Jul 31, 2022)

@Gary Williamson I love that you feel like buying isrc's seperately was the right thing to do, but I'm missing something I think. I'm having a hard time seeing how it's serving you when isrc's are assigned automatically and without extra charge at the distribution stage with most distributors? Unless you are running your own distribution, doing all the deals with all the platforms, building your own cms etc, how are you benefitting? You have to go through distributors regardless, right? Unless you ever only ship to PROs of course. Then I see the value/need. Just so people starting out, reading this, don't think they have to go out and spend money on isrcs to get going.

@Kyle Preston As for incorporating the isrc's in meta data ect; when you fill out your releases on most platforms you get them asap, right? What am I missing?
But you're so right on the money with the controlling _Content ID often taking multiple emails to get something done issue_. That's still a real hassle everywhere due to the tough strike policies YT impose on the distributors (ie you need a YT team in proportion with your catalogue to handle that.)

Guys.. What would your dream distribution system look like? Let's pen it out. I'm on the board of a distributor and I'd love to bring improvements to the table.

MB


----------

